# 40-50 lb yella off bulkhead rt now



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Just caught monster flathead easily over 40lbs as well as 5 more blues in the 2-4lb range. 14lb test baby is all ya need. If anybody wants pics tomorrow and knows how to put them on here I can send them to your phone


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, need I say, that was fun...


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Back at it again this am. Will report in a bit


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Wowsa! Cant wait to see the pic. What were you using for bait? When your arms recover enough to type LOL:dance:


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Shad for bait. We hammered the cats this morning. Have two ice chests full between yesterday and this am. Caught a lot between 5-10lbs this am. Gonna send pics to another 2cooler n a bit and he said he will put them up for me


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

just cleaned 32 cats and 3 whites. flathead weighed 52lbs


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's Kevbow's pictures some nice cats.

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Kevbow!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Shadslinger


----------



## Bacovish (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice. I stayed last year at that hotel and caught some good cats in the am when the wind was blowing from the south. Great catch. I always did like bank or dock fishing when the bite is right. It sure is easier on the wallet and it is really relaxing just kicking back not having to worry about the passengers stumps and jumping all over chasing fish.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

nice catch :smile::smile:


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg nice catch


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks all


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good catch, thats alot of work cleaning that many fish.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

ya im still down here gonna fish n morning again. I had two ice chest full w no room left so i had to do some cleaning but i was lazy and just fileted them off bone w skin still on. Will have to fix that when i get home


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

6cats 4 whites so far


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

You don't want that op let me know were and when you want to meet so I can take it off your hands for you lol
Jk man great fish and some better eating!!! 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

If I get lucky again w another one I don't mind sharing


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome Ops!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.574751,-98.415242


----------

